# Do I have it right?



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Cobia fishing,-- S-SE winds 5-10, 68 degrees, sun to back, East to west in the am, west to east in the pm, zig-zag from beach out to 1/4-1mi off the beach, 8ft rods, 20 -30lb mono/power pro, cobia jigs, squid heads, eels, pinfish, cold beer


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep you have it about right! Might want to add some more :letsdrink


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

hit the nail on the head


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

You got it. Add live hard head catfish to the list of cobia baits.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

You forgot to invite me!!!!!


----------

